# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Probleme me Laptopin

## Tupac4ever

Pershendetje,

Kam nje problem laptopin. Ne pune e siper fiket pa dhene asnje mesazh. Prej disa kohesh ka filluar ndodh shpesh. Pasi i rindez funksion per pak kohe dhe fiket perseri.
Ka ndonjeri ndonje ide nga se mund te vije, a mos ka nevoje per pastrim "cooleri"?


Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## benseven11

Duhet ta hapesh dhe pastrosh brenda
Shkak i fikjes mund te jete ndotja 
me pluhur e ventilatorit mbi procesor.
Nqs laptopi eshte i vjeter mbi 3 vjet
mund te jete shkak,madherbordi
ka difekt,nuk merr voltazhin e duhur
ndonje qark eshte prishur.A shikon drite jeshile
te laptopi pasi e ndez?Nqs sheh drite jeshile 
por nuk sheh azgje ne ekran vetem e zeze,
atehere mund te kete
problem monitori ose hard draji.

----------

